# LATEST & BEST DIGITAL CAMERA UNDER Rs.12,000?



## jazzychitu

*LATEST & BEST DIGITAL CAMERA UNDER Rs.12,000($300)?*

*Pls tell me which is the latest digital camera i can buy with all best features*..My budget is upto Rs.12000/-($300)...
Let me know the models and their features and specifications...*
Thanks in advance..*


----------



## The_Other_One

First off, I'm not quite sure what Rs...'s are so I can't give too much help there.  But that aside, there really is no "best" camera.  For example, the Nikon D3X can shoot at 24MP but only at up to ISO 1600.  The D3S does 12.1MP but can go to ISO 12,800.  Some cameras offer more lens compatability or simply better glass.  You really need to think about what you really need in a camera and research what is available.

Also, assuming your price range would purchase an SLR, I'd consider allotting some money for accessories.  Any lens you get should have a UV filter (protection), perhaps a nice bounce/swivel flash, a good telephoto lens, maybe a f2.8 or faster prime lens...


----------



## PabloTeK

Rs. is short for Rupees which is the currency of India, 12000 Rs. is about $263 at market rates. Not that much really to play with...


----------

